# Sprained tail?



## Sashafierce (Jan 7, 2013)

For the second time now, after very aggressive play with another dog, my dog has seemed to sprain her tail. When it first happened, I thought she had broken it. It hung limp and she was constantly guarding it. She also was constantly expressing her anal glands during the injury. There seemed to be a lump in her tail as well. Can a dog sprain it's tail?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes swimmers tail or limber tail is quite common in sporting and hunting breeds. The best thing you can do is let her rest a few days.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I remember my childhood dog's tail being sprained after the neighbor's golden retriever tugged on it constantly in play. I agree with with Gary. Let her rest for a few days and be extra vigilant in watching her play with that other dog so you can correct it when it goes for her tail.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If mine spend a little too much time retrieving in the water on a hot day, they end up with a dose of swimmers tail. It really is quite uncomfortable for them. Even docked, they use their tails for balance in most movements. Rest and time fixes mine. They still come out for there daily activities, however they are just tackled at a slower speed.


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

Can also be related to spending too much time in cold weather. This happened to my V once and it got better in 3-4 days.


----------



## Caligirl0815 (Dec 19, 2012)

My 21 wk old V puppy gets a bulge in her tail when she is playing with other dogs. I had the vet check it out but because it only gets big when she is playing I feel like it would be hard for the vet to find anything. The vet said it is just the hair standing up on her tail kind of like it does on her neck and back when she plays. The bulge is in the middle of the tail, not the tip. Should I be worried?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has that little bulge too. We first thought maybe we injured it by stepping on it, but have noticed it in several of his Vizsla friends so now we think it may be normal.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lyra has it as well. Again, it is only there when she is excited. I wondered if there was something wrong the first time I saw it and then noticed it on a full grown V on the beach. When I mentioned it to the dogs owner he gave me a look to say "are you saying there is something wrong with my dog?"!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you run your fingers along the tail, I think you will find that it isn't so much a bulge as a change in gauge.


----------

